# wie kann ich rmic ein .jar file übergeben?



## deathlock (9. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute!

Ich würde gerne die Implementierung meiner RMI Schnittstelle mit rmic kompilieren. Allerdings sind in der Implementierungsklasse Elemente aus einem externen .jar File enthalten und rmic motschgert ständig, dass er sie nicht finden kann. 

Wie kann ich ein externes .jar-file an rmic übergeben?

Danke.

LG,
deathlock


----------



## deathlock (10. Mrz 2006)

Bitte helft mir, es ist wirklich dringend!!!


----------



## Roar (10. Mrz 2006)

rmic nimmt auch ein -classpath parameter ???:L


----------



## deathlock (11. Mrz 2006)

Ja, das stimmt, aber wenn ich das .jar file per -classpath parameter übergebe, sagt rmic dass es das die Implementierungsklasse nicht findet.


----------

